# New Guy thats needs some Help.



## Dollars (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Fellow Jon boaters,
I wanted to see if I could get some help and or pointers on moding my boat. I have a 1976 King fisher 12ft Jon boat. Been in the family a long time and has seen many fish  as you see some experimental mods have been done but I’m looking to fix the mistakes and make this a serious crappie / catfish hunter.. Here are my plans 

1. Cut these out to have a little more room and lay plywood on the sides…

2.	Cut this bench Lower with two lil storage compartments one for tackle and one to hold two small battery’s for the fish finder and nav. Lights..

3. Would like to put a small deck in the front for storage.

4. Replace the transom board. Should I replace the board all the way down to the bottom? 

5. I would like to build a deck in the back to hide the gas tank


Thanks for your help Mike


----------



## semojetman (Jul 22, 2013)

I would replace the whole board.

What size motor you putting on it?


----------



## Dollars (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello semojetman,
I have a 1969 Evinrude 6hp, Rebuilt it 4 years back. but it has been sitting since last year ,runs like a champ still. I know its now its not a skipper but I like to take my time getting to the fish . .. :lol:


----------

